# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  That Time She-Hulk & Wasp Ranked the Male Avengers' "Hunkiness"

## CBR News

CSBG takes another look at this charmingly bizarre tale where Wasp and She-Hulk rank each of their male Avenger teammates on how "hunky" they are.


_Full article here._

----------


## Den

I remember that when it first came out. I thought it was hilarious then, and still do. It was kind of humanizing to have a bit of water cooler gossip displayed

----------

